# comentarios sobre woofer



## ivanutn (Ene 17, 2008)

Hola, que tal.
tengo la siguiente duda.
estaba por comprar un woofer para el auto, un audiopipe modelo TS-V6, es de 6" doble bobina a 140, o el mismo modelo pero en 8" a 180 pesos....
Y vi en venta un B-52 modelo Impact 1260 de 12 " doblebobina a 190. como son solo 50 de diferencia preferiria el B-52, aparte es de 12", el problema es que no se si es B-52 una marca de confianza, si audiopipe porque prove muchos de sus productos y son barbaros... 

si alguien tiene o escucho alguno de estos woofers le pido si es posible deje un comnetario.

es para usar con un amplificador chico, no mas de 20W por canal. es estereo en puente por eso tiene que ser doble bobina el woofer...
les dejo unas foros de los woofers


----------



## maxep (Feb 4, 2008)

yo me compre el b52.. lo tengo instalado en mi auto hace casi una semana.. y va bien.. o sea la fdif.. esta en q b52 ..es b52.. y audiopipe ..es.. AUDIOPIPE... es clara la dif.. la calidad y materiales con que se producen.. .mi woofer de 12" b51 ip1260 lo tengo en una caja sellada de unos 38litros mas o menos...esta echa en aglomerdado..
la presion q tiene es bastante buena..tiene buena vibracion y un golpe bastante bueno..lo muevo con dos tda1562 con un filtro activo...no se la verdad q te va a sonar mejor.. supongo q el a pipe tiene mas calidad.. peor el b52 tira 250rms.. y son 12" no 8"...asi que depende tmb con que potencia lo vas a amover..
tene cuidado con b52..cuando lo compre en dancis ..me vino mal de fabrica.. vino mal pegado el cono centrico plastico y cuando le daba volumen alto sonaba un trtrtr del plastico... lo mande  ca cambiar.. y anda lo mas bien ..(me dieron uno nuevo)..
sin mas

saludos


----------



## Razorback (Feb 5, 2008)

Hola Maxep, la verdad me interesa lo que comentas...lo tira bien el tda1562, o se queda un poco corto....yo en este momento tengo en el auto dos tda1562 para dos 6x9 Sony y ahora estoy con el tema del woofer, diseño de la caja y demás....Otra cosa, que filtro activo usaste?, lo podes postear?...muchas gracias...


----------



## maxep (Feb 5, 2008)

EIN RAZRBACK..
LO MUEVE PERFECTO..UAS UN TDA PARA CADA BOBINA..
VA PERFECTO..
ME COPIAS EL AUDIo (perdon por las mys.)
la placa q use es la del sueco.. q esta posteada en el post del rtda1562.. arme una placa d eesas.. y puentee la salda del filtro a otra plca simple pero en 70w... asi manejo con solo dos potes la ganancia y corte ...
saludos...
a otra cosa.. te digo la verdad ni idea como va en caja ductada... en la pagina de b52 te da ñlos datos para armarla ...
yo arme sellada.. por que me dijeron q tira mas vibracion..q es lo q me gusta  ami.. pero es cuestion de gustos..,..yo que vos tirop los 6x9 ocn el stereo y conlos tda tiro el woofer ..ni lo pienses...


----------



## ivanutn (Feb 6, 2008)

es mejor el tipo bass reflex (ductada) tenes mas rendimiento y si la idea es usar un TDA1562 que no pasa de los 20W es a mi opinion la mejor opcion, aparte no hay mucha diferencia en el tamaño


----------

